# Mulwala Magic



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Ant. I didn't get up that way last weekend as I had advertised. My friend who was in the procomp gave me a report from on the water and since very few fish had been caught from quite a few boats I gave it a miss. Hope you fair better.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Let us know how you go Leftie....I'll be in Yarrawonga (in the campground) with my family at Easter time. I hope to catch up with you and Y-Knot and whoever else may be about for a fish!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hope ya got onto 'em Ant...Looking out for the trip reportmate.

Great action shot of ya dog there :lol:


----------

